# Christmas sound system for my daughter! Can anyone help me?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Wow. That's a hell of a Christmas present.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Use the rear door leads for the rear deck 6x9's. You may want to return it all and get this instead though:

Mylink 2.0 Alternative and aftermarket hands free microphone adapter

The SQ Car Audio Thread V2
No Splicing, Amplifier and Subwoofer Tutorial
Inside the Pioneer Amplifier
Factory Headunit sound quality Dropped with Aftermarket AMP , Speakers & Sub
Aftermarket headunit installation troubles
After-market wiring connector that fits the Cruze speaker connector

Extra stuff:
TSB #14311
Service Bulletin - NHTSA SB-10057574-8899
SB-10089945-2280
*How-To: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit*
Clean the Terminals
Cruze Battery Upgrade Options


----------

